# Is it easy or hard to sell an American RV?



## 95809 (Jul 21, 2005)

I'm thinking of importing a US RV into Europe and use it for a year or two and then sell it. I'm wondering what is the general impression of Europeans towards US RVs? Is it positive or negative in general?

I'm going to get a relatively small model like 6 or 7 m long van or class C coach built. Do you think it will be easy to sell or otherwise, when comparing to European made motorhomes?


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Selling any motorhome is a waiting game. There will always be the case of "Mine sold within days" but I reckon the average is probably 5-6 months. When you are selling privately it is unusual to be able to offer either finance or Guarentee, both of which many buyers look for.

As to the RVs you would be searching for a buyer from a smaller group of potential buyers compared to a European motorhome. However if you look at the MMM magazine today there are many more RVs for sale than say 5-6 years ago so that tells you their popularity is rapidly on the up.

Personally although I have never lost money on a motorhome I would not buy one worrying about what I could get for it in two years time. As long as it was a good buy today and I could afford it I would go for it. Equally I would only buy in America for two reasons, one the larger choice and two if I could tag on a minimum of a months holiday to the buying process. When you add up all the costs I do not think the financial savings are big enough to equal all the potential pitfalls.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*For sale*

Hi

I think there is a market place for everything.

I bought a Compass motorhome in November and sold it in March - deal was concluded in April. The sale from advert to deposit being received was about a month. But look at the motorhome mags - there are vans in there sometimes for months on the trot. Was I lucky?

With a RV, the are various other factors. For example - will someone want to drive a vehicle as large as a bus? Many will say "no", but of course, people who are in th market for an RV will say yes.

The market place for American Rv's is obviously smaller than UK/European motorhomes, but equally there are still customers there.

As another example, when I bought a house three years ago, I viewed it on......Christmas eve. It was my day off. The estate said "oh I am not sure the vendors will want a viewer on Christmas eve." I said "believe me, I have other things to do aswell, but....."

Anyway, I viewed and I bought! Point being, there are genuine buyers who can easily be distinguished from the "let's pass a hour on by looking houses brigade".

I would love an Rv and if things go to plan for me in the coming months....

That's all I can say.

Good luck and send us all a photo if you get one!

Rapide561


----------

